# Kawasaki Mule 600- Wont start, no lights



## Tamfan (Jun 20, 2010)

Hey Guys,

Got a Kawasaki Mule 600 that wont start and no lights. 
Makes no sounds/clicks,etc.. when turning keyswitch. 
Tried light switch (push button) with key on and off and no lights either.

Check Battery - shows 12.33 volts ---Connections are clean and tight
Both Fuses are good.

Cross jumped solenoid (from nut to nut, with jumper wire) and got Solenoid to spin- but not the start of course. I'm thinking nothing is wrong with either of theml

Anyone got ideas I could check?
Would the Keyswitch be the culprit ---No start, No lights

Thanks Guys!


----------



## Tamfan (Jun 20, 2010)

Update:

Fixed the problem. It was a bad ground connection. 
Also, charged battery till I got 13.5 volts and replaced both fuses anyway.
Between all the above, all is well now and customer has his Mule back 

Thanks for looking, hope this helps someone down the road.


----------

